# Orlando for Adults



## Janis (May 30, 2011)

We've never been to Orlando without kids before! But we'll be going for 4 days in the Fall.

 Anything new we should see/do/try?  

Any suggestions on when/where to buy tickets to attractions?

We will probably do Epcot, Universal, and ???

Anything new and amazing in the last 10 years?

Thanks!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 30, 2011)

My favorite attraction is Toy Story Midway Mania. It is at Disney Hollywood Studios. We go early - 45 minutes before rope drop - and line up for the mad dash. Ian can go much faster than I can so he runs to get fast passes. I catch up to him about the time that he finishes and we get in the stand-by line, ride once stand-by, then use our fastpasses for a second time. We then look inside (the times outside are deceiving) to see if we want to standby a second time. If we choose to, we are sometimes lucky enough to get a second fast pass. Our record is ten times in one day. We are Maniacs!

elaine


----------



## cindi (May 30, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> My favorite attraction is Toy Story Midway Mania. It is at Disney Hollywood Studios. We go early - 45 minutes before rope drop - and line up for the mad dash. Ian can go much faster than I can so he runs to get fast passes. I catch up to him about the time that he finishes and we get in the stand-by line, ride once stand-by, then use our fastpasses for a second time. We then look inside (the times outside are deceiving) to see if we want to standby a second time. If we choose to, we are sometimes lucky enough to get a second fast pass. Our record is ten times in one day. We are Maniacs!
> 
> elaine



That and Tower of Terror are both DH and my most favorite rides.  Who would think Toy Story would be so much fun for adults?


----------



## cindi (May 30, 2011)

Janis said:


> We've never been to Orlando without kids before! But we'll be going for 4 days in the Fall.
> 
> Anything new we should see/do/try?
> 
> ...



When in the fall? 

The Food and Wine party at EPCOT is a lot of fun, if you are going during that time.


----------



## Sea Six (May 30, 2011)

The hottest thing going on at Disney now is the reopened Star Tours ride, also at Hollywood Studios.  Then, ride the boat over to EPCOT and stop for dinner at the Flying Fish (at the Boardwalk) on the way.  The Illuminations fireworks at EPCOT are nice.


----------



## chriskre (May 30, 2011)

What resort are you staying at?
If Bonnet Creek they've got a nice lazy river for enjoying a nice fruity tropical drink while you float the day away.   

How about a dinner show in Disney like the Hoop dee doo review or Luau, hang out at Citywalk or the Boardwalk and go to Jelly Rolls for dueling pianos, a spa day at SSR, outlet mall shopping, Holyland Experience, Wycliffe Dayspring, take a day trip to Mount Dora or St. Augustine, balloon rides off of I-4 or do the tethered balloon ride in Downtown Disney.  Go see La Nouba, Cirque de Soleil.  Visit House of Blues when they have a band.  Do the free culinary tour at Sanaa in Animal Kingdom resort and sample the African beer afterwards in the bar.  

Take a timeshare tour for free tickets.  :hysterical:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 30, 2011)

Chris - What is Wycliffe Dayspring?

elaine


----------



## Rene McDaniel (May 30, 2011)

Do they have the "World of Color" show anywhere in Disneyworld Orlando?

My 16-year old daughter just saw it at Disneyland Anaheim (California Adventure, I think), and said it was so wonderful she & her friend were awestruck.  She has since told me (several times now), that if a future love of hers, ever asks me WHERE he should propose to her --- I am to tell this yet-unknown-unmet young man that he should propose to her at the "World of Color" show at Disney.

Dang.  Must be some good show.  We are going to WDW end of June, and I am just wondering if they have it there yet?  Seems like they move things around from one park to another.

-- Rene


----------



## MichaelColey (May 30, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> My favorite attraction is Toy Story Midway Mania. ... Our record is ten times in one day. We are Maniacs!


I bow before you.  I think our record is 6 times.

But what's your high score?

My normal morning routine at Hollywood Studios is

1) Get TSM FPs.
2) Ride Rock 'n' Roller Coaster twice standby (there are no lines then).
3) Ride TSM once or twice standby (the lines actually get shorter from 9:20 - 9:50), picking up a second FP when it's time (usually between the two standby rides).


----------



## chriskre (May 30, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Chris - What is Wycliffe Dayspring?
> 
> elaine



Sorry Elaine,
I got the name wrong it's wordspring:
www.wycliffe.org/wordspring

It's a Bible translator discovery center where you can see exhibits about how the bible is translated into all languages.  It's a Christian themed experience but anyone is welcome to visit and it's about $5 to visit.  

Something different to do in Orlando.  I'm running out of new things to do so I'm exploring the lesser known things to do and surprisingly there are quite a bit of things to do that have nothing to do with the mouse.


----------



## MommaBear (May 30, 2011)

I actually enjoy WDW MORE without kids! I know that is almost like admitting to some shameful secret,. We took the kids many times, but it is nice now to to go with other adults. Our favorite things in no particular order:
Hollywood Studios: Rock n Roller Coaster, Tower of Terror, Toy Story, the action adventure car show, the Muppet show  at Animal Kingdom: Finding Nemo, the safari ride, It's a Bugs Life, Everest. Magic Kingdom: Philharmonic, the Country Bear Jamboree, the runaway train ride and the large flume ride, the spectomagic parade. Epcot-pretty much everything! Number 1 favorite is Soaring. The food and wine festival is fun, and we have never done the fancy events, just walked around and stopped at the different country's kiosks. We have also gone during the christmas season and LOVED it. We spent one rainy day going from hotel to hotel just to check out the decorations. We really like all three night time shows, and each of us has a different opinion on which is best, so we make a point of going to all three at least once and usually twice. My son and his wife just went to Universal and LOVED Harry Potter- said it was worth the wait and the crowds. They did not get a chance to go to the other part, but from what I remember from his senior trip in high school, the rides were all great. I do not remember any  shows over there. We've never been to Seaworld, so no opinion there! 

One of the fun things we have done as adults was the Cirque du Soleil in Downtown Disney. I wish they would rotate it with one of the shows in Las Vegas because I would love to see another Cirque show.

Have fun! Enjoy! Let your inner child shine. :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 30, 2011)

Universal Studios has Forbidden Journey, the Harry Potter ride.  It's really amazing technology and just the right amount of wildness to keep it doable for me.  People on dsboards call it Soarin' on steroids, but it's much more than that.  It's like that old spider or octopus ride, which you see in regular amusement parks.  I compare it to the spider ride because it's similar in the feel of it, because you go up and down like you are on one of those arms, but you are sent through various "rooms" and follow Harry Potter outside Hogwarts. 

 It's an interesting feeling, rather dizzying, and getting off is a moving sidewalk, but you are walking across the sidewalk that is moving toward your left.  I saw a woman fall flat on her face trying to get off of the moving platform, because you are going forward, and it's not really light enough for you to really see well.


----------



## edfisher (May 31, 2011)

I would definitly spend one evening at "Howling at the Moon" its a
dueling piano bar located on international drive. It's a riot and lots of fun.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 31, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I bow before you.  I think our record is 6 times.
> 
> But what's your high score?
> 
> ...



My high score is less than 300K. I do not usually even have the high score in our car - Ian always get that. 

Ian also almost always maxes Buzz, I only max Buzz one out of 20 or 30 times. On EMH, while everyone else is running to Space Mountain, we go get our Space Mountain FPs and then ride Buzz until our wrists get sore. 

I love Rock'n'rollercoaster! We do not usually go in the morning (same reason we don't go directly to SM) - I just don't have enough adrenaline that early to go on a coaster. 

And I agree, the lines do get shorter from 9;20 to 9:50. Most of the rope-droppers do not ride a second time, they go onto another attraction. The day that we were able to do 10, the clock kept on saying there was a 50 minute wait even when the line was down to Mr. Potatohead. People would come up, look at the clock and leave. We rode 3 times after 7. 

elaine


----------



## riverdees05 (May 31, 2011)

Bok Tower Gardens, a “must see Florida attraction” centrally located between Tampa and Orlando, is open every day of the year from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. with last admission at 5 p.m.

http://boktowergardens.org/


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 1, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> My high score is less than 300K. I do not usually even have the high score in our car - Ian always get that.
> 
> Ian also almost always maxes Buzz, I only max Buzz one out of 20 or 30 times. On EMH, while everyone else is running to Space Mountain, we go get our Space Mountain FPs and then ride Buzz until our wrists get sore.


Mine is about 230k, but I'm sure I'll improve with practice.  

Buzz isn't a challenge to me anymore.  I can max it out just about every time.  The last time I rode it with DD5, I maxed it out about halfway through, then switched places with her and got her picture.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want to do something other than the parks for part of a day, take the short ride to the Morse Museum in Winter Park. They house a magnificent Tiffany collection which includes the Tiffany designed chapel from the 1893 Colombian Exposition. You walk into that big room and you don't believe your eyes. http://www.morsemuseum.org/


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 17, 2011)

Your are right! I went solo 2yr ago for a few days for Food & Wine in October.

Had tea at the GF, did a food & wine pairing event, then did a few of the demonstations at Epcot. Got the front seat on EE, and by being a single rider was able to get pulled out of FP line easily on Soarin. 

We took our kids to the Cirque show back in 2007(they were 6/11) on Thanksgiving evening. They really enjoyed it and would like to see it again. 



MommaBear said:


> I actually enjoy WDW MORE without kids! I know that is almost like admitting to some shameful secret,. We took the kids many times, but it is nice now to to go with other adults. Our favorite things in no particular order:
> Hollywood Studios: Rock n Roller Coaster, Tower of Terror, Toy Story, the action adventure car show, the Muppet show  at Animal Kingdom: Finding Nemo, the safari ride, It's a Bugs Life, Everest. Magic Kingdom: Philharmonic, the Country Bear Jamboree, the runaway train ride and the large flume ride, the spectomagic parade. Epcot-pretty much everything! Number 1 favorite is Soaring. The food and wine festival is fun, and we have never done the fancy events, just walked around and stopped at the different country's kiosks. We have also gone during the christmas season and LOVED it. We spent one rainy day going from hotel to hotel just to check out the decorations. We really like all three night time shows, and each of us has a different opinion on which is best, so we make a point of going to all three at least once and usually twice. My son and his wife just went to Universal and LOVED Harry Potter- said it was worth the wait and the crowds. They did not get a chance to go to the other part, but from what I remember from his senior trip in high school, the rides were all great. I do not remember any  shows over there. We've never been to Seaworld, so no opinion there!
> 
> One of the fun things we have done as adults was the Cirque du Soleil in Downtown Disney. I wish they would rotate it with one of the shows in Las Vegas because I would love to see another Cirque show.
> ...


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 17, 2011)

When my wife and I went a number of years ago by ourselves, I bought a book called "WDW for Adults, and Families too".  I don't know if they have an updated version, but it was a fantastic time saver, planner, money saver for us.  It provided a lot of tips and tricks on how to get your best bang for your buck while at different parks.  Routes to take between rides, etc.

The book was primarily tailored for adults going alone, and had sections that said, if you're bringing the kids, alter slightly and do ...


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2011)

hvsteve1 said:


> If you want to do something other than the parks for part of a day, take the short ride to the Morse Museum in Winter Park. They house a magnificent Tiffany collection which includes the Tiffany designed chapel from the 1893 Colombian Exposition. You walk into that big room and you don't believe your eyes. http://www.morsemuseum.org/



That looks fantastic! And I had never heard of it before.

I have been to the Ringling Museum a few times. I love it as much for the view and the grounds as for the art.

elaine


----------



## pranas (Jun 19, 2011)

If you like Tiffany glass, the Morris Museum in Winter Park is great place to visit.  Has the biggest Tiffany collection in the US and is simethinhg different to do on an off day.  The town is cute with  a very charming,downtown area with lots of shops and restaurants.


----------

